# Can anyone tell me about Plentinkyx (sp?) line of white racers?



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Hello,
I'm not sure of the spelling, but I think you will recognize the name...can anybody tell me anything about the Plentinykx line of white racers. All I know is that about 300 were imported from Belgium in the 70's and that they were the white pigeons at Disneyland. Don't know if they are the ones used at Disney World or not. Anybody have their bloodlines? Any information is greatly appreciated. You can also email me at [email protected]
Thanks for anything you have.
Jerry


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

After 4 years of being in various "white homing pigeon" forums, I can tell you one thing that just about everyone agrees on ---

"Plenticx" homers have been so outcrossed (after all, we're talking 30 years here), that there can hardly possibly be any 'pure' strain left here in North America -- and probably isn't in Europe either. No one that raises whites that I know of has ever found anyone who claims to have "pure" stock that can prove it.

In fact, I know of a couple of folk who do claim to have pure stock to sell -- and have heard some pretty nasty stories about the health and quality of those birds from people who have bought them.

Caveat Emptor is something that everyone should know and remember when buying birds of any kind -- and especially a strain that was first imported that many years ago.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks, Whitewing, for your response. I appreciate your taking the time to give me what you have. If anyone else has any input, good or bad, to add to this I would be very grateful.
Jerry


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a question for you racing white bird folks. Do you have any whites where the eyes are not bull colored? that is, they're solid white but have yellow or pearl eyes. I read once that the true Plentinkyx birds did not have bull colored eyes. Thanks for any information.

birdy


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

yes, some of our 'whites' have yellow or pearl eyes.

No, they are not 'plentickx', they are cross bred from several different strains.


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Birdy,
I have learned quite a lot about the Pletinckx strain since I first posted the question....namely that a lot of people don't know what they're talking about. LOL One website says that their eyes should be a "dark maroon with gray rings" Another breeder says that they should have the bull eye if they are true Pletinckx. Look long enough and you'll get another opinion. True purebred Pletinckx are hard to find today and if someone says they have them its nearly impossible to prove. But, white pigeons can have nearly any color eye...its just no guarantee (in my limited experience)of whether they will produce pure white offspring or not.
Jerry


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Jerry:
> *...... But, white pigeons can have nearly any color eye...its just no guarantee (in my limited experience)of whether they will produce pure white offspring or not.
> Jerry*


you've learned well, grasshopper.....









The only 'guarantee' of whether a pair of whites will produce pure whites is to raise 2-3 rounds of babies -- for more than one year. If you never get a single mismarked baby (one with any colour), then you can pretty much 'guarantee' that they will always produce whites.

That is ALL that will guarantee. It won't guarantee that the babies will be of good homing stock -- but I think you already know that, don't you? LOL


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

thanks white wings and jerry,

i have a few pairs of whites. i've had them over 10 years now. they're all with bull colored eyes. never seen any pearls or yellows.

birdy


----------



## leeswhitebirds (May 1, 2004)

pure Plentickx birds are indeed hard to come by
but you can still find some i am sure ... Nome middleton in washington state has the original breed and sells some and you can get the straight poop about who has pure plentickx birds for sale .I have some but have crossed them with mexican hanssen /janssen cross . To be honest i wasnt impressed with the pure plentickx they are a great looking bird but didnt preform well for me in the air i raced some in a one loft race and some i used for releases in my business i finally just bred them into other recessive whites and gave up on pure breed......


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

i had a pure white baby pijjie parents had hardly ne white on them but parents of another nest killed it but i was blessed today when 4 white homers came to with no rings 2 is in so far other 2 is still out hoping to get them aswell in


----------



## Thunderbird (Sep 7, 2003)

I have a white team for releases based on some Disney birds. The family I got them from traced them back for me and would empty the loft when they went to San diego, (400 miles by air), & release all the birds. They eventually only had long distance birds left & they did well when I raced their babies. I took these babies, Mostly hens, and crossed them to another family from a long haul truck-driver who was doing the same thing, essentially. These crossed babies did well and are hard to lose. I acquired some white bandits, bred from them and raced those babies. The ones I had left w/ very little dark markings, were crossed back into my bulleyed whites from the other 2 families and, I now have pure whites with yellow & a few pearl eyes. The final crosses are very hard to lose, as thier parents went out to 300+ miles.
Any that revert back to the dark feathers are simply moved to the race team.


----------

